# Help her



## deliazack (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi everyone, I am posting here on a behalf of my freind. She don't know about it. She is not ready to tell everyone now. She finds out that she is infertile. She got some issues in her tubes. First she was trying. Nothing was hapening for her. SHe become so much worried. Then she took some tests. Now she found out that she got an issue. She is able to tell anyone. What should we tell to her. Some help please. What is procedure for her. Any moral support. She is so overwhelmed right now. Help her.


----------



## ava30 (Aug 31, 2017)

Sometimes it is enough to be close, silent.


----------



## Hannah1234 (Feb 22, 2018)

I am sure for your friend these are the hard times. The dilemma of not being able to conceive is indeed the most difficult one to get out of. She should definitely visit a specialist and ask them for the best advice. However, when I was diagnosed as infertile I basically was told I had two options IVF and surrogacy. However, due to complications in my body, I was told that IVF would probably disappoint me. Therefore, surrogacy was recommended to me. So the doctors did tell me the possibilities and the pro and cons. The last decision was to be mine and I went with what the doctors said would work out. So after which I researched on the procedure and whether it would work for me or not. I honestly learned a lot by watching various videos on surrogacy as well. Now, it really depends on your friend's condition if she is producing fertile eggs and has a proper functioning uterus then IVF would work. However, if not then going for surrogacy should be her next option. Be there for her in hard times because things can get depressing as one feels they cant have their own family. However, positivity and having your own loved ones around does help. Sending baby dust her and all my warm wishes are with her.


----------



## Emilykingston (Mar 19, 2018)

It must be a hard time for your friend. She needs to sit down calmly and take time to absorb it. Telling everyone is not the solution. She should consult doctors first. After finding out the real problem she can proceed further. You also need to be a support system for her. Suggest her to go for other options.There are infertility treatments, IVF, and surrogacy. She can adopt too.


----------



## meezee (Mar 24, 2018)

Hey dear my condolences are with your friend. I can't overcome her pain and that heartbreaking situation that she is facing but, i must say that there is still a hope. Your friend can surrogacy. Its legal in Europe and i have heard it's even high success rate. What to worry for i agree few moments are still missing but atleast a wish to become a parent can still fulfilled. Wish your friend a very good luck


----------



## Diana17 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi, 
It is good that you really care about your friend and you are committed to helping her. Sometimes it requires the intervention of a third party to get someone assisted. I also know a number of ladies who will not disclose issues to other people even when it is apparent that doing so will help solve the problem. Unfortunately, infertility issues cannot be hidden. Those who have tried to hide them have ended up disclosing and discussing them when they realize that they need help. Now, I want to tell you that in the modern world, infertility is not as big as it used to be a few decades ago. We have reproductive assisted techniques that have helped many couples conceive and give birth to healthy children. You friend needs to open up and discuss her issues with friends. IVF, in particular, is one of the methods that can be relied on to help her conceive. The procedure can be used to help women who do not have fallopian tube give birth to healthy children. It can also be used to help women who are not ovulating conceive through donated eggs. So the nature of her problem is not a big issue here. She can still be helped conceive and give birth to as many children as she wishes. Perhaps the only thing that she should worry about is finding a clinic where she can get assisted. A number of clinics in Europe are affordable and provide IVF services to help couples conceive. Biotexcom is one of the clinics your friend could get helped.


----------

